# Brute Force Carb Problem - Please HELP



## ridered0614

Hey guys Nice to meet all of you, I am also part of some other forums but I have heard great things about MIMB so I decided to join, and since i have a brute now i thought this would be a great place to be. So having problems with the new brute. It only has 114 miles on it. The guy I bought it off of was 55 years old and used it only to plow his 20 foot long driveway lol. I knew it was a great deal and thought the carbs just needed to be cleaned Its just not right whatever I do. I cleaned the carb, new gas, plugs, ect. The stock settings on my brute after I drilled out the plug was 1 1/2 turns out from light bottom. I took them out and cleaned them. Since I have gotten the brute it backfiring randomly at low speeds into the front carb then is fine all the way to wot. So Decided to try 2 turns out. This was alot better but bogged off the line then was full power. Some say it might be lean because of the bog off the line. If you could chime in on this, that would be great. Does anyone know their stock settings for the air/fuel screw for the brute 750. I live in nj by the coast, so altitude is not a problem. Very flat here. I would really like to ride my new machine and take a break from working on it. Thanks in advance again. It is all stock.


----------



## drtj

I think 2.5 turns is stock. Welcome to MIMB


----------



## Yesterday

you'll need new jets, usually you cnat fix those problems with just the a/f screw


----------



## NMKawierider

2.5 turns on the a/fs is the stock position however there are some cases where that is backed off or increased a bit. Mine is at 2.25 because of an increase in pilot jet size I had to do for the Dynatek CDI I installed (_from #38s to #40s_). Keep in mind that that just effects the air/fuel mixture at idle and up to about 1600 RPM. The intermeadiates and mains are on-line after that up to wot. Have you checked the valve lash? If not, do it now. They get tighter over time and when they start hanging open, poping does start happening. And it doesn't take long for the valve face to become burned. When they do, they will leak until you do a valve job. 

Now if the valves are OK and you feel a loss of power with the A/fs at 2.5, your float levels may be too high. That makes it just too easy to get fuel so it gets too much. That may be why they were set at 1.5 to start with. But that wrong too for the higher RPMs. It will get way too much and act like its flooding, so...you have some checking to do. Enjoy your Brute. Once right, these are great machines.


----------



## Bootlegger

IF it bogs its Rich...


----------



## BADBrute031

*06 650 BF Help Needed*

I bought a 06 650 Brute Force at an Auction. Someone had snorkled the machine. When I got it home it was backfiring and popping through carbs and the factory exhaust had holes in manifold. I replaced exhaust with big gun all stainless exhaust and cleaned the carbs. Found one of my floats holding gas in one chamber (replaced). I can get the popping to go away at idle but will come back when you give it the gas. Do I need to rejett carbs and if so what size do I go with? I am new to the site and thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## BADBrute031

Have a 06 Brute Force that has been snorkled and just installed a Big Gun Exhaust and it back Fires through carbs and exhaust. Cleaned Carbs, Checked enrichers Need Help On this one


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

BADBrute031 said:


> Have a 06 Brute Force that has been snorkled and just installed a Big Gun Exhaust and it back Fires through carbs and exhaust. Cleaned Carbs, Checked enrichers Need Help On this one


Bike needs to be rejetted to accommodate the exhaust change. There is an entire section here dedicated to the topic.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BADBrute031

Ordered new carb kit and jetts will see how that works, Thanks for input


----------



## BADBrute031

Put new jet kit in main front carb put a 140 and slow jet 42 rear carb put a 145 main jet and a 42 slow jet same results popping through carbs and exhaust unless choke is half way on then it runs great. What am I missing. I need some help. Thanks


----------



## lowol

I have A 05 brute hine u ease into the throttle runs fine when you punch it out it spits and sputters took the car apart cleaned it still didn't change the Jets to factory jets and it got worse put the other jets back in it still have the same problem


----------

